# Помогите определить что за аккордеон?



## banaks (18 Апр 2016)

Вот такой аккордеон сказали что немецкий 1930-1935г. Ваше мнение?


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Апр 2016)

Это, конечно, не совсем аккордеон. Это детская игрушка для совсем малышей. Чтобы малыш мог извлекать звуки и получать удовольствие. Кстати, игрушка весьма качественная при соответствующем состоянии. Состояние надо проверять разборкой, лупой и тестами. Взрослому он не интересен, а вот ребёнку- вполне. Не для обучения, конечно, ибо с этой игрушкой преподаватель разговаривать не будет. А потыкать пальчиками и посмеяться. 

Хорошая вещь. Что ещё определять?


----------



## banaks (18 Апр 2016)

По возможности кто производитель? И куда "РЕБЁНОЧКА" можно "ПРИСТРОИТЬ".


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Апр 2016)

Отдайте в детский сад, где есть уроки музыки.


----------



## banaks (18 Апр 2016)

Хотя бы узнать где и когда кем выпускался.Потом можно и отдавать.


----------



## banaks (18 Апр 2016)

Нашёл фото другого аккордеона этого производителя но не могу определить страну и года?Ludroig BellaDonna


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Апр 2016)

Правда интересно?
На Вашем инструменте надо искать клеймо  D.R.P. Дойче Р*ейх* П*атент* (Deutsches Reichs *Patent*). Это докажет, что аккордеон действительно фашистский, с 1935 по 1945 год. Если Дэ Эр Пэ нет, то это инструмент до Адольфа Гитлера.   А точнее Вам зачем?


----------



## banaks (19 Апр 2016)

Просто инструмент как то "впал в душу" а информации о нём у меня только та что "сказали что немецкий 1930-1935г." Клейма нету никакого.А любопытства становиться больше.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Апр 2016)

Если нет Дэ Эр Пэ- это до фашистов. Начало 1930-хх.
А что он так "в душу впал"? Обычный ширпотреб тех времён, ничего особенного.


----------



## banaks (19 Апр 2016)

Спасибо и на этом.


----------



## Игорь Звукач (20 Апр 2016)

Этот аккордеон был сделан в Германии. Не раскрученная модель, лет 60 как её уже нет...


----------



## banaks (20 Апр 2016)

Получается по этому так мало информации об детском аккордеоне.Просто не разрекламировали?


----------



## Игорь Звукач (20 Апр 2016)

banaks писал:


> Бюджетный вариант, какая уж там реклама. Тем более в 40-х годах. Кто привёз трофейник после войны, вот и дожили до наших дней... а ваш аккордеончик почистить, настроить и душу веселить, ещё поживёт...


----------

